# Western Scale Models flat car load



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone here familiar with or built the Western Scale Models 1:20.3 vertical steam engine flat car load? I am looking to order this in a couple of weeks.

http://www.westernscalemodels.com/F...arLoad.htm

THX for any help with this.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know about this item, but back when they were new I built their O scale 10 stamp mill and was very impressed with their quality. 
I'm not aware of any quality fade by them. 

John


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

I built this kit a few years ago. It was a great kit and the cast parts required little cleanup. I built it on a Hartford flat car. You can let your imagination run wild with this one. I added a little glitz.




















Doc


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Doc and John for the input. I'm looking forward to getting this kit.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Gary, 
You will never be unhappy with a kiit from Mr. Gustafson. I have this kit (as well as MANY others) from Western, and if you put them all in one boat ti would sink! Bill is a great guy and also a great modeler. 
George


----------

